# Blue Gill Tank



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a 125 gallon Blue Gill tank I set up about three weeks ago.... I have used live plants and much to my supprise the bluegill has left them alone.  Hope you enjoy.....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

looks cool.. I always wanted to do a native tank.. good job!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Double post for some reason! Sorry!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I bet that was fun to set up. Looks great. Like looking at the bottom of a river. Great job :thumbsup: I love this.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

now thats an eatin' size bluegill  raising em for dinner? 

i like going down to bass pro and looking at the HUGE native tanks. yours reminds me of that


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

That is a huge bluegill. Out here, we can't even call them panfish. They're more like, jeez, I don't know, not that big? The biggest bluegill I ever caught was probably about six inches, maybe. Tha thing looks huge. I'm sure that if you caught a bunch and brought them home, you could raise them to be that big though. I've always thought that a Native tank would look good.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

from fishing a lot of them, they (the smaller ones) like to hide out in rock formations.. Maybe some hard scapes and more blue gills.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

A floating plant, bull, or pond lily would give it some welcome shade and bring out the colors. Have you ever had pumpkinseeds??? They are beautiful, especially in an aquarium, but you have to start with small ones, their transition into captivity is tougher than other sunfish.
Here's an 8" one... the wife caught this one on our honeymoon... you can see the colors, even though it's not the greatest quality.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.... I got the blue gill from a customer who is moving over seas. She has had the fish since it was about two inches..... I am thinking of adding a pumpkin seed, lake perch, rockbass, and a catfish..... what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

frogmanjared said:


> A floating plant, bull, or pond lily would give it some welcome shade and bring out the colors. Have you ever had pumpkinseeds??? They are beautiful, especially in an aquarium, but you have to start with small ones, their transition into captivity is tougher than other sunfish.
> Here's an 8" one... the wife caught this one on our honeymoon... you can see the colors, even though it's not the greatest quality.


I have had pumpkinseeds in the past..... I am thinking of adding one to this tank.... thanks for your advice


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

joshua_pope2001 - 

You need some shell crackers in there. You would really like their coloration. Bueatiful shades of orange and peach around the head and a nice pink coloration down the sides.

Do you know what kinds of bluegills you have in your area? There are quite a few where I live. I caught one that was about 3 lbs about 15 years ago. It was so big it didn't even look like a sun fish.


----------



## pvtschultz (Jun 17, 2008)

I know that bass are VERY territorial and may not get along well but your tank is very long so YMMV. I agree with pumkin seeds though, they are beautiful, but I'm not sure how your current fish is going to accept newer fish though.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

pvtschultz said:


> I know that bass are VERY territorial and may not get along well but your tank is very long so YMMV. I agree with pumkin seeds though, they are beautiful, but I'm not sure how your current fish is going to accept newer fish though.


Yeah I am worried about that.... I have a pleco in the tank and he seems to avoid that so I will try to add a sunfish fro,m a friend in the near future..... hope it all works out


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

here is a more recient pic taken last night.... I have added some crypts and a large kleinbar sword


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

you should get a long ear sun way prettier


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what about american plants? ludwigia, sags, cabomba


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nate_mcnasty said:


> you should get a long ear sun way prettier


I agree! I was just about to mention them. They are beauties. I caught a lot of those a few weeks ago at the lake.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

nate_mcnasty said:


> you should get a long ear sun way prettier


I am not sure what thease fish are I will look into it....trying to stick with native Michigan fish........


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> what about american plants? ludwigia, sags, cabomba


 
I may switch over to native plants in the future....I had thought about that when I set up the tank..... but I had thease plants so I used them....


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

> you should get a long ear sun way prettier


People always getting to things before I can say it.

Lepomis Megalotis (Longear Sunfish)










I live in Kansas and have a few places that I can catch these around here. One of my books say that their range goes far above you, so you should be able to find some. The only problem with this family of fishes is they are very territorial. They are up there with some of the most aggressive cichlids. 

My most favorite sunfish is a Lepomis Cyanellis (Green Sunfish)- *Very Aggressive*









Not the most attractive in a tank but very beefy and a great fighter.

I always wanted a tank with one of these though

Esox americanus (Redfin Pickerel)


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics of the fish in the tank....

Bluegill, Lepomis macrochirus
Green Sunfish, Lepomis cyanellus


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Esox americanus (Redfin Pickerel) looks pretty sweet. Maybe that will have to me one of the fish I add..... thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

That longear sunfish is incredible.

Also, very nice tank. Great wood pieces in there too. What are the two plants on the center/right near the sword? They look almost like big blyxa.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> That longear sunfish is incredible.
> 
> Also, very nice tank. Great wood pieces in there too. What are the two plants on the center/right near the sword? They look almost like big blyxa.


 
Those two plants are blixa alburti... pretty sweet plant under high light... thanks for the comments


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

anyone know of a good source to get native fish other than taking them from the wild?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is one website I know of off hand. Only a couple of fish though.

http://livingaquatic.com/index.php


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

MikeS said:


> Here is one website I know of off hand. Only a couple of fish though.
> 
> http://livingaquatic.com/index.php


Thanks for the info.....


----------



## KC21386 (Feb 15, 2008)

Growing up on Lake Winnipesaukee in New Hampshire, we had a native tank that I would restock with whatever I caught throughout the summer that was small enough. 

My favorite was to net a tiny (smaller than two inches) chain pickerell. They sit perfectly still on the surface of the water in the tank and when you drop in a minnow they snatch it up quicker than you can even see. I have a feeling the Red Pickerell already mentioned would be similar. Start small tho. 

We used to have contests when fishing with the family of who could catch the smallest sunfish on a hook, so that they could go in the tank. (it was a 29 gal)


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe it's illegal to sell native fish, or ship them across state lines, you might want to check your state DNR regulations.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

Lorenmws said:


> People always getting to things before I can say it.
> 
> Lepomis Megalotis (Longear Sunfish)


I live in VA and I caught one of those from Potomac river. He is about 3" and I put him in my 90G african cichlid tank with another sun fish I caught. He is not as red as the guy in the picture, but very nicely colored. More pinkish than red. Really like him.


----------



## shrimplets (Jun 19, 2007)

that sunfish is awsome. i have a native tank a 90g with a largemouth bass, a sunfish and a brown bullhead. one day i came home from work and the sunfish was half in the bass mouth. i was amazed, but there was no way he could swallow him. i pulled him out and they have been fine since. i donno maybe he wanted to show him who's boss. they will only eat goldfish, very picky. the bullhead will eat sinking pellets though. just thought id share in my experiences.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I feed different foods every day...all frozen except worms/crawlers. I also add the seachem nourish additive and garlic supplement to each and every frozen food..... it really seems to help with the fish health. I do not use live feeder fish since they are always have fungal, bacterial, and other health issues.... Its just too big of a chance to take with my fish....

Mon. panfish worms
Tue. squid
Wed. krill
Thu. night crawlers
Fri. sand eels
Sat. clam strips
Sun. silver sides

I have noticed quite a bit of growth in the green sunfish since I have gotten it.... and its color has intensified...


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

If your doin' a native tank you should put one of these in your tank:hihi: 









OK I'm done bragging.

Loren


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

hahahaha if I value keeping my fish I should not add that fish......  
Great catch...... where were you fishing at?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

things are going really well in the tank ...... co2 is all hooked up properly and plants are doing great


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

ok co2 is not hooked up... been having some issues with that.... hope to have it fixed this next week


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

pics would help and we can help you put it together


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

no pics needed... I broke my two difusors..... why dont they make them out of stronger glass....? anyone have a clue....?


----------



## annette (Jun 18, 2008)

your tank is awesome and seeing the bluegill boy does that bring back memories of catching them at my uncles ranch in kentucky, he lived by the lake and we used to catch them all the time, course we'd release them. tank is pretty cool!!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

do you have a canister filter? you could run the co2 into the intake to lit the propeller hit it. or make a reactor there much better than diffusers


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

annette said:


> your tank is awesome and seeing the bluegill boy does that bring back memories of catching them at my uncles ranch in kentucky, he lived by the lake and we used to catch them all the time, course we'd release them. tank is pretty cool!!


Thanks so much for your comments..... It is always great to hear others stories with thease fish....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

nate_mcnasty said:


> do you have a canister filter? you could run the co2 into the intake to lit the propeller hit it. or make a reactor there much better than diffusers


 
Yes I currently run a xp4 rena cansiter.... adding a xp3 in the next month or so....thanks for the suggestion.... 

Co2 is all hooked up....I have added some new plants and will post pics as soon as possible....


----------



## Markone (Mar 20, 2008)

> Lepomis Megalotis (Longear Sunfish)


I must have this extraordinary beautiful fish...maybe I can find it somewhere round here.

We have 2 ponds and in aquarium these beauties attract us even.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I took some new pics tonight and tried to post them but it did not work....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics taken tonight......


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I really like the look of that tank, I'm thinking of stocking my next tank with some local sunfish, similar to the red one that's been posted. Do you have any problems with aggression between the two?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool setup. 

My sons and I set up a native tank when I lived in Ohio with a few of the longears, some small bullhead cats and a lot of crayfish and minnows/dace which also served as food.

The longears actually spawned but the eggs were eaten. Longears, once acclimated, are some of most beautiful fish I have kept IMO.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I really like the look of that tank, I'm thinking of stocking my next tank with some local sunfish, similar to the red one that's been posted. Do you have any problems with aggression between the two?


 
I have not had an issue with agression..... that being said they do try to out do eachother at feeding time


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

jinx© said:


> Very cool setup.
> 
> My sons and I set up a native tank when I lived in Ohio with a few of the longears, some small bullhead cats and a lot of crayfish and minnows/dace which also served as food.
> 
> The longears actually spawned but the eggs were eaten. Longears, once acclimated, are some of most beautiful fish I have kept IMO.


 
Thank you for your comment and story..... Natives are great and they are also a great way to eduicate guests to my home about our local fish.


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Joshua,

First off, nice tank! You should join and spend some time on the North American Native Fish (NANFA) forum (yes there is such a thing). Those guys _really_ know all about native fishkeeping (and native plants, too!) and can answer all your questions about behavior and compatibility. Most of them are DNR guys . They have a marketplace area that sells native fish (legally), so check that out. The "general" rules about selling native fish is that it is illegal to sell a wild caught speciman but perfectly legal to sell the _offspring_ of one that has been legally obtained. 

Native Fish Forum

As far as pretty North American sunfish go- the OSS (orange spotted sunfish) absolutely steals the show, IMO. Our frineds in the UK cannot get enough of these things we call baitfish. They make a wonderful aquarium fish- full on personality, smart, small szed, and one of the most peaceful native sunfish. 










Some of the North American daces, darters, and killis put tropicals to shame in terms of color, hardiness, and behavior. Why more Americans don't keep more native fish is beyond me. 

For buying natives online- Jonah's is good. His fishlist is always changing, but he can get just about anythng if you ask.

http://jonahsaquarium.com/JonahSite/contents.htm


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Captain Hooked said:


> Hey Joshua,
> 
> First off, nice tank! You should join and spend some time on the North American Native Fish (NANFA) forum (yes there is such a thing). Those guys _really_ know all about native fishkeeping (and native plants, too!) and can answer all your questions about behavior and compatibility. Most of them are DNR guys . They have a marketplace area that sells native fish (legally), so check that out. The "general" rules about selling native fish is that it is illegal to sell a wild caught speciman but perfectly legal to sell the _offspring_ of one that has been legally obtained.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I am already a member of NANFA and I am also a member of NFC. I too do not understand why more americans don't keep natives. We truley have some amazing fish here in the US.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

I caught one of those (looks similar) the other day on a neon green crappy jig.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

i wish it was not so cold here....i wanna go fishing


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I kept a green sun fish when I was going to school in Kzoo. It was a really cool fish. The thing would take krill and other foods right from my hand. It was on the aggressive side of things though. He really beat up a rock bass and some bluegills.









If I were to decide to keep another sun fish I think I would have to go with a pumpkinseed. The one below I caught last summer in northern MI.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh and native fish with some colors. Ever caught a dogfish with fins like this?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> I kept a green sun fish when I was going to school in Kzoo. It was a really cool fish. The thing would take krill and other foods right from my hand. It was on the aggressive side of things though. He really beat up a rock bass and some bluegills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks for sharing your story and pics..... I am planning on getting a pumpkin seed when the weather breaks.... they are truely one of the most beautiful native fish here in mi


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow that dogfish is awesome!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> Oh and native fish with some colors. Ever caught a dogfish with fins like this?


 
Wow....awsome pic.... thanks for sharing.... now I have to go look more into this fish. Have you kept one before?


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I caught some dogfish in FL a few years back...lol

There were a bunch of gar, haplo looking cats, and those dogfish in a big swamp that had dried up to about the sixe of a small car, and was about a foot deep at the most. There were tons of woodstorks and black vultures eating the fish...lol


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

That pumpkinseed looks awesome!!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

here are some new pics taken today


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

green sunfish









bluegill









cardnial plant growing out of the top of the tank









green sunfish


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Your fish look like they are in great shape. Are you seeing any signs of aggression between them? What are you are you feeding them?

Your plants don't look half bad either. It doesn't look like you have a lot of growth but most of your plants are slower growers it seems.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> Your fish look like they are in great shape. Are you seeing any signs of aggression between them? What are you are you feeding them?
> 
> Your plants don't look half bad either. It doesn't look like you have a lot of growth but most of your plants are slower growers it seems.


I am feeding mostly frozen foods such as krill, clam strip, silversides, and sand eels. I also add seachems nourish and kents garlic drops with every feeding. everyonce in a while I feed live crayfish and endlers that I breed here at the house..... 

yes most of my plants are slow growers.... the calamastratum is comming in nicely..... It is one of my favorite plants....

there is some agression when it comes to feeding but they are fine most of the time.....


----------



## krtismo (Sep 23, 2006)

2 years ago I had a school of about 13 Orange Spotted Sunfish in my 125g

Not only are the probably the most beautiful panfish, they also stay relativaly small, and are fairly peaceful.

I love native fish!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

krtismo said:


> 2 years ago I had a school of about 13 Orange Spotted Sunfish in my 125g
> 
> Not only are the probably the most beautiful panfish, they also stay relativaly small, and are fairly peaceful.
> 
> I love native fish!


 
Yes the Orange Spotted Sunfish are pretty cool..... I too love natives and wish there was a larger following of people keeping them..... Many of our natives are very popular in europe......


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Check out TFH for this month. It has a neat article on native sunfish.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

joshua_pope2001 said:


> Wow....awsome pic.... thanks for sharing.... now I have to go look more into this fish. Have you kept one before?


I think you would need at least a 220G tank to keep a dogfish. Even that might be kind of small. The state record is something like 14lb. They are really neat fish though. Very prehistoric.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the tank is coming along great. how many bluegill can you put in a tank that size?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I could proubly put in 9 or so sunfish.... I am planning on adding three yellow perch as soon as the weather breaks


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> Check out TFH for this month. It has a neat article on native sunfish.


Thanks for the info I will pick up a copy today...


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> I think you would need at least a 220G tank to keep a dogfish. Even that might be kind of small. The state record is something like 14lb. They are really neat fish though. Very prehistoric.


I was thinking of something like a 500 gal for a dogfish and bass......


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

What a troubling post. I've now made it my goal to setup a cold water tank this summer. Because of the OP, I'm heading to Cabelas today to locate some sieve and drop nets. Fortunately, the fish are free =), but Orange Spot Sunfish aren't native. =(


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> What a troubling post. I've now made it my goal to setup a cold water tank this summer. Because of the OP, I'm heading to Cabelas today to locate some sieve and drop nets. Fortunately, the fish are free =), but Orange Spot Sunfish aren't native. =(


 
Well Its good to hear your going to set up a native tank.... Everyone should have one!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you should check out rain shiners.. Gorgeous fish but they wouldn't survive in your sun fish/blue gill tank.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> you should check out rain shiners.. Gorgeous fish but they wouldn't survive in your sun fish/blue gill tank.


unfornitly anything the sun fish can kill they will....I have seen them totally dismantal a 3 inch crayfish..... and a 4 inch pleco...... but thats what happens when you keep agressive fish..... 

All of the shiners are pretty cool..... I have always thought about keeping other smaller native fish.... However, If I put up another tank I may have my throat slit in the middle of the night....lol :icon_roll


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have added two new plants. The first is Potamogeton praelongus and the seccond is Hetcrantha dubia. They are pretty amazing hope you enjoy them as much as I do.....


----------



## gtriever (Mar 12, 2009)

Joshua, what? No pike or muskie?  That's a good looking native tank you've got there. You should be proud.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

gtriever said:


> Joshua, what? No pike or muskie?  That's a good looking native tank you've got there. You should be proud.


 

HAHAHAHAH.... I would love to have a tank large enough to keep a pike or muskie..... but thats not going to happen.... Thanks for the comments......


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice setup, I have a deep love for native tanks, I have raised gills, green sunfish, pumpkinseeds, black crappie, largemouth bass and channel cats all with great success, and muskie and pike with total failure. You should try a small school (3) crappie, they are just about the coolest fish to watch. I love the look you have though, very natural, just the way I like them.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

i have purchased natives here with good results.
http://www.aquaculturestore.com/
Also if you go to the nanfa forum linked in a post above there is a vendor section. I ahve purchased from Zimmerman's there with good results. Native NA fish are addictive.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Esox lucius said:


> very nice setup, I have a deep love for native tanks, I have raised gills, green sunfish, pumpkinseeds, black crappie, largemouth bass and channel cats all with great success, and muskie and pike with total failure. You should try a small school (3) crappie, they are just about the coolest fish to watch. I love the look you have though, very natural, just the way I like them.


Thanks for the post.... I have plans of adding Black Crappie and Yellow Perch some time in the near future..... I too like a natural look in an aquarium....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

daFrimpster said:


> i have purchased natives here with good results.
> http://www.aquaculturestore.com/
> Also if you go to the nanfa forum linked in a post above there is a vendor section. I ahve purchased from Zimmerman's there with good results. Native NA fish are addictive.


Thanks for the information... I am a NANFA member.....I have to say it is one of the best clubs that I belong to.....Its always good to hear peoples feedback on where they have purchased fish before......


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

joshua_pope2001 said:


> Thanks for the post.... I have plans of adding Black Crappie and Yellow Perch some time in the near future..... I too like a natural look in an aquarium....


you may have a hard time with perch, I had one for a short time but he never was happy, I dont think that you can keep the water cold enough for perch without a chiller, they really prefer 55-60F But I would still try, you may have better luck.


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought it was illegal to take native fish?


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

fishdweeb said:


> I thought it was illegal to take native fish?


Why would it be if you take them in a legal manner with a fishing license?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*native tank*

Very nice tank, nice look, stayed for the whole post and enjoyed reading the exchange your tank promoted. We did this once years back on a slightly smaller scale. My daughter netted some 1/2" at most catfish. Pushed a school out of the grass while gathering shrimp for feeders. Ended up it grew to dominate the entire tank. (even whipped everybody's favorite the large mouth bass) It got so bad we finally took all the survivors out and gave 'spot' the whole tank. 
The beauty of the whole thing was after a couple of years being natives when they got toooo big we could release them right back in the lake they came from.
My daughter still catches and eats catfish too. 

Caught all the links posted too thanx guys!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Esox lucius said:


> you may have a hard time with perch, I had one for a short time but he never was happy, I dont think that you can keep the water cold enough for perch without a chiller, they really prefer 55-60F But I would still try, you may have better luck.


I have done a lot of research on perch and it seems that they must be kept in a group to be really happy.....whoo hoo When I first looked into perch I did not realize that they were a schooling fish.....So I will be keeping three or four in this tank......I am hoping to move up to a 220gallon tank in the next couple of years.....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

fishdweeb said:


> I thought it was illegal to take native fish?


 
Each state has their own rules.... most of them you must posess a up to date fishing licence.... certian fish you can only keep in the alowed season with out a permit..... here in MI we are allowed to keep anyfish that dose not have a limited season with just a current licence...Any game fish that has a restrected season you are not allowed to keep out side of that season.....The laws here are messed up and condensinding but it works for me......


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Very nice tank, nice look, stayed for the whole post and enjoyed reading the exchange your tank promoted. We did this once years back on a slightly smaller scale. My daughter netted some 1/2" at most catfish. Pushed a school out of the grass while gathering shrimp for feeders. Ended up it grew to dominate the entire tank. (even whipped everybody's favorite the large mouth bass) It got so bad we finally took all the survivors out and gave 'spot' the whole tank.
> The beauty of the whole thing was after a couple of years being natives when they got toooo big we could release them right back in the lake they came from.
> My daughter still catches and eats catfish too.
> 
> Caught all the links posted too thanx guys!


Thanks so much for your compliments and your story..... I too love fishing and love keeping natives in my home to view all year long..... 

Just as a heads up.... most states it is againsed the law to release a fish into nature after being in a home aquarium.... This is true even if the fish is a native to your state..... Fish that are held in aquaria can pick up illnesses that fish in nature may not be use too....just a heads up.... I am not trying to preach to you.....

I have always find it funny that in Europe people love our native fish..... but here in the US we tend to like the tropical fish from South America, Asia, and Africa......


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

joshua_pope2001 said:


> Just as a heads up.... most states it is againsed the law to release a fish into nature after being in a home aquarium.... This is true even if the fish is a native to your state..... Fish that are held in aquaria can pick up illnesses that fish in nature may not be use too....just a heads up.... I am not trying to preach to you.....


You know that's something I never knew, or even considered, but makes perfect sense.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

jinx© said:


> You know that's something I never knew, or even considered, but makes perfect sense.


 
I dont understand it myself.... you can keep fish that have a season while they are in season..... but you are not alowed to return them to the wild when they are out of season...nor can you keep them when they are out of season with out an education permit.....

I understand not wanting them realeased back into the wild due to illness.... So should the DNR make it easier to get a permit to keep them out of season rather than just having us kill the fish..... Michigan laws are messed up......


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

great thread!
cheers-K


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

kyle3 said:


> great thread!
> cheers-K


 
Thanks Kyle...


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Esox lucius said:


> Why would it be if you take them in a legal manner with a fishing license?


Never under estimate the stupidity and upside down logic of a government .....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

rbarn said:


> Never under estimate the stupidity and upside down logic of a government .....


 
For Sure!!!!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

*some new pics*

here are some new pics of new fish I added.....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

Great shots! the fish are looking really good.

cheers-K


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice looking fish! One of my favorite tanks!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

these are great fish. i like that green sunfish the best.

i would love to have a tank like this someday, but i don't think that we are allowed to keep any kind of game fish in captivity here in WI without a special permit.

either the last issue of TFH or the issue before that had a real good article i think by Stan Sung about keeping native sunfish in aquariums and ponds.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

kyle3 said:


> Great shots! the fish are looking really good.
> 
> cheers-K


Thanks Kyle, they are starting to heal up real nice from being hooked and then transported.....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Nice looking fish! One of my favorite tanks!!


Thanks....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> these are great fish. i like that green sunfish the best.
> 
> i would love to have a tank like this someday, but i don't think that we are allowed to keep any kind of game fish in captivity here in WI without a special permit.
> 
> either the last issue of TFH or the issue before that had a real good article i think by Stan Sung about keeping native sunfish in aquariums and ponds.



They are a wonderful group of fish to keep.. I was excited to see that article....Our native fish are often over looked when people are looking to stock an aquarium. 

Check out North American Native Fish Forum....There is a section that lists the laws of each state.... http://forum.nanfa.org/index.php? It is my belief that you can keep all non game fish with out having a fishing permit.....as long as the fish are properly collected... If memorie serves me correctly, and often times it fails, there are a lot of beautiful darters in WI that you could keep.... 

You should also contact btDarters http://www.btdarters.com/index_1024x768.html they are in WI and keep up to date on regulations and laws...they also sell fish.....

I hope this information has helped you out... Let me know if you decided to keep a native tank......


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend brought to my attention that I don't have pics of the plants growing out of the tank so here you go....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sad to report that I lost the Bluegill/Pumpkin\Seed Hybrid and the Pumpkin Seed to a strange chemical explosion....I am not sure what chemical got into the tank but within 4 hours the tank was so cloudy I could hardly see through it....I did a 50% water change when I returned home and a double dose of Prime. I have also been pounding the tank with my hurricane air pump....the tank is now crystal clear and I have lost no other fish.....I am wondering if someone in the house was using air freshner or something......I am planning on collecting more sunfish after I return from my China trip......I will keep you all posted......


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that....And I have to say after seeing this tank in person...It is AWESOME... I really like it and just to let you know Joshua when I get a bigger house I will be doing a Native Michigan Tank!!!! 

Mad Props Joshua!!! Fantastic!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry to hear about that pumpkinseed--that was such a pretty fish.

i had a similar problem a while back, although i didn't lose any fish. i caught it in time to do major water changes in every tank. the city has a lot of trouble with our municipal water and i think that they might have put something funny in the water.

hey that looks like a _Houttyunia_. have you had that plant for long? i have one of the 'Chameleon' cultivar in my 65 that is doing real well. here is a picture with it.










it has gotten a lot bigger and bloomed a couple of times too. i have wondered if this plant will require a winter dormancy, or if it will keep on going year-long. did you have yours in there over the winter?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sportdriver said:


> Sorry to hear that....And I have to say after seeing this tank in person...It is AWESOME... I really like it and just to let you know Joshua when I get a bigger house I will be doing a Native Michigan Tank!!!!
> 
> Mad Props Joshua!!! Fantastic!


Thanks so much for your complements.....I would like to step up to a 220 or a 300......I have just have to save up the money...


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)

hydrophyte, Yes I leave all plants in over winter.....I have not had the luck to have it flower in quite some time.....but I am paying more attention to the tank now so it shouldent take long.......


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------

